
Stack Overflow avoids developer turnover by having a “Culture of Trust” - alitovsky
https://blog.stackoverflow.com/2015/09/culture-of-trust/
======
alitovsky
Hey there, I'm Arie Litovsky, the author of the blog post. I would be happy to
discuss this article or anything else about the technology/culture/perks of
working at Stack Overflow.

